# £300 a realistic budget for knockabout MTB?



## Andrew_Culture (2 Feb 2014)

Almost as soon as I got rid of my bso I started to miss having an MTB. Would around £300 be a reasonable budget for a used hardtail that won't fall apart when I rag it around the local reservoir?

29er would be nice I guess


----------



## Cubist (2 Feb 2014)

Yes. Id be surprised if you coumd get a tidy 29er for that, but you'll find any number of decent 26" bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2014)

I reckon it should be. You could get this 29er _new_ for £395!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2014)

Yes, I bought a used 2011 Diamondback Outlook from my local pawnshop for 70.00 US. 26" is pretty reasonable on the used market these days.


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Feb 2014)

Seen some Boardman mtbs go for less on eBay although not 29ers - so I would say yes.


----------



## surfdude (2 Feb 2014)

this Voodoo Hoodoo Mountain Bike on e,bay no 321312513484 looks good .always got a very good review in most bike mags . look up best mtb for under £1000 and this comes out tops


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Feb 2014)

surfdude said:


> this Voodoo Hoodoo Mountain Bike on e,bay no 321312513484 looks good .always got a very good review in most bike mags . look up best mtb for under £1000 and this comes out tops[/quote
> 
> A friend has one and really rates it.


----------



## Brandane (2 Feb 2014)

Should be. I got this Trek 6500 in the same sunburst orange paint job on ebay (in mint condition from a CC member as it turned out) for £300. Great bike. I actually owned an identical one from new but stupidly sold it to my brother to help pay for my Tricross. As in your case, I missed it and had to replace it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> Should be. I got this Trek 6500 in the same sunburst orange paint job on ebay (in mint condition from a CC member as it turned out) for £300. Great bike. I actually owned an identical one from new but stupidly sold it to my brother to help pay for my Tricross. As in your case, I missed it and had to replace it!



Encouraging!


----------



## mcshroom (2 Feb 2014)

Should be for a 26er, not so sure about a 29er. I got one of these back in the autumn which I'm happy with and comes out at about £340 new currently, so 2nd hand for that sort of spec should be under £300.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

This idea has kinda fallen on its bum a bit as I've realised I have nowhere to store an MTB!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This idea has kinda fallen on its bum a bit as I've realised I have nowhere to store an MTB!


Wall brackets, or a pulley system from a ceiling?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Wall brackets, or a pulley system from a ceiling?



already done and occupied!!


----------



## mattobrien (3 Feb 2014)

You can 


Andrew_Culture said:


> This idea has kinda fallen on its bum a bit as I've realised I have nowhere to store an MTB!


keep it in my garage if you want, there's plenty of room and it will keep the there bikes happy. There, problem solved, now hurry up and buy a bike! 

We are going MTB tonight, so you have got at least an hour before the bike shops of Ipswich close to get yourself one...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Feb 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Seen some Boardman mtbs go for less on eBay although not 29ers - so I would say yes.



There's a Boardman pro hardtail with a £350 buy it now price tag. 

Now once I figured out where to store this bike I then need to figure out what size I need


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There's a Boardman pro hardtail with a £350 buy it now price tag.
> 
> Now once I figured out where to store this bike I then need to figure out what size I need


Hanging from a _different_ wall or ceilng!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2014)

Andrew "Two Sheds" Culture


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Andrew "Two Sheds" Culture



We've already for got four and a greenhouse! If it wasn't for the fact two of our sheds live at the allotment our back garden would look like a shanty town.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2014)

Dang ! That is epic, to say the least. 
Of course, I have half a garage and a basement filled with bike projects for the spring.


----------



## Mike! (4 Feb 2014)

Shame you are a Giant, I have a Specialized Hardrock Pro you could have for less than that!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> Shame you are a Giant, I have a Specialized Hardrock Pro you could have for less than that!



Every time you pop up on this forum you make me smile


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Feb 2014)

This all came about because I came into a few quid out of the blue.

I've now decided to spend the money on a bike fit and new pedals instead, I've had my road bike a couple of years but have tinkered with the fit so many times I'm convinced I'm not going to get it right. No point in getting another bike if the one I've currently got is hurting me!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2014)

Well,, that makes sense.


----------



## Mike! (6 Feb 2014)

Good call, now I've finally got the carbon I should have brought in the first place my next spend will be getting it fitted properly


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> Good call, now I've finally got the carbon I should have brought in the first place my next spend will be getting it fitted properly



I'm going to Lifecycles in Bildeston for my fit.


----------



## Mike! (6 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to Lifecycles in Bildeston for my fit.


I'd be interested to find out how that goes and how they do it.


----------



## gelfy666 (8 Feb 2014)

ive got a Btwin Rockrider 5.3 2013 .... brilliant bike for the money but im being drawn to one of these if i can get £200 for the btwin.
not sure what they are like but are reduced alot as they are 2013 models http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p...ike_RN861115?gclid=CNncoenTvLwCFYjLtAodjz0A2A


----------



## mattobrien (10 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to Lifecycles in Bildeston for my fit.



Just buy a plastic bike from them and get them to 'fit' it to you at the same time. Good reason for N+1.

And have you bought a MTB yet? It's Mountain Biking Monday. The recent rain will have made the muddy bits even muddier and more treacherous. Joy!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Just buy a plastic bike from them and get them to 'fit' it to you at the same time. Good reason for N+1.
> 
> And have you bought a MTB yet? It's Mountain Biking Monday. The recent rain will have made the muddy bits even muddier and more treacherous. Joy!



If I had the money I would!

The mountain bike itch is getting stronger though.


----------



## Mike! (24 Feb 2014)

Seen this Andrew?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281273011187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Doesn't state a size but potentially a nice bike under all the dust!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> Seen this Andrew?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281273011187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Doesn't state a size but potentially a nice bike under all the dust!



Oooh! But my need for a road bike that fits me has overtaken this!


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oooh! But my need for a road bike that fits me has overtaken this!


It's even in ipswich and still cheap. Surely you have to buy it.



And a new road frame...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> It's even in ipswich and still cheap. Surely you have to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> And a new road frame...



And feed my family


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And feed my family


Feeding the family vs. a new bike. No contest.


----------



## Mike! (25 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oooh! But my need for a road bike that fits me has overtaken this!



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331121169322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Next question


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Feeding the family vs. a new bike. No contest.



Bike obviously!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331121169322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Next question



Wow, nicely spotted! Now trying to look up the geometry, I like the Boardman frames


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331121169322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Next question



I've found one in Ipswich, but the seller wants a 'bit' more money!


----------



## Mike! (25 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, nicely spotted! Now trying to look up the geometry, I like the Boardman frames



Not sure if the frame is a 2013 but can't see it being that different to this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_789209_langId_-1_categoryId_289005#tab1

Damn duff link!!

try;

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/road/road_team.html


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've found one in Ipswich, but the seller wants a 'bit' more money!


£500 BIN is silly money. The chain set can be had for c. £80 on CRC, which leaves too much for the frame.

I think that my Kinesis frameset was only £550 and that included a £220 fork.

I suspect he wants too close to the BIN price, which IMHO is way over the top. I'd go for the second hand one as a temporary fix until you get a plastic bike.


----------



## Mike! (25 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> Not sure if the frame is a 2013 but can't see it being that different to this
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_789209_langId_-1_categoryId_289005#tab1





mattobrien said:


> £500 BIN is silly money. The chain set can be had for c. £80 on CRC, which leaves too much for the frame.
> 
> I think that my Kinesis frameset was only £550 and that included a £220 fork.
> 
> I suspect he wants too close to the BIN price, which IMHO is way over the top. I'd go for the second hand one as a temporary fix until you get a plastic bike.



I agree, my only reservation is how much is it going to cost you to build, how many parts can you transfer and could you find a complete second hand Boardman (or other) in Large for less money? Some bargains out there especially if going Boardman!


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2014)

@Andrew_Culture Wouldn't this fit the bill a little better?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boardman-...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item27df2ccaa1

An unused plastic frame including forks and in the right size. More realistically priced at the moment, but plenty of time for bidding madness to ensue.

Many birds and just the one stone.


----------



## Mike! (25 Feb 2014)

One of these would possibly be cheaper;

http://www.hunterprops.com.au/themes_02_old.asp?categoryID=HORROR &


----------



## young Ed (25 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331121169322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Next question


by the way he is stressing the quick sale there i think his SWMBO might be back on monday!

i know we have gone off the MTB's on this thread but when i have the monies i will be getting on of these toys!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DiamondBa...75717?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item258541db85





or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ridgeback...93009?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item3a8c2bf071




or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Rev...0982513530?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item51b830237a





just a nice budget MTB to get me hooked!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (25 Feb 2014)

what do you all mean when you say a plastic bike/frame? do you mean carbon fibre?
Cheers Ed


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> what do you all mean when you say a plastic bike/frame? do you mean carbon fibre?
> Cheers Ed


Yes, it is me being derisory about carbon fibre bikes, in the same way I say they melt if they get wet. I feel qualified to do so as I have one. Not that @Andrew_Culture and I have ever been riding while I have been on the plastic bike. Strange really as I have had it a while, fingers crossed the salt will get washed off the roads and they will then dry nicely for some plastic bike fun.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

Mike! said:


> I agree, my only reservation is how much is it going to cost you to build, how many parts can you transfer and could you find a complete second hand Boardman (or other) in Large for less money? Some bargains out there especially if going Boardman!



I have everything I need already on my bike, and I reckon I can just about transfer it all over myself


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

mattobrien said:


> Yes, it is me being derisory about carbon fibre bikes, in the same way I say they melt if they get wet. I feel qualified to do so as I have one. Not that @Andrew_Culture and I have ever been riding while I have been on the plastic bike. Strange really as I have had it a while, fingers crossed the salt will get washed off the roads and they will then dry nicely for some plastic bike fun.



I have seen it though, I can confirm that it does exist


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> by the way he is stressing the quick sale there i think his SWMBO might be back on monday!
> 
> i know we have gone off the MTB's on this thread but when i have the monies i will be getting on of these toys!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DiamondBa...75717?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item258541db85
> ...



I have an inexpensive DB. I think it is marvelous. Rides better than a lot of more expensive bikes.


----------



## unkai (28 Feb 2014)

surfdude said:


> this Voodoo Hoodoo Mountain Bike on e,bay no 321312513484 looks good .always got a very good review in most bike mags . look up best mtb for under £1000 and this comes out tops



I picked up one of these a few months ago. No prior experience of MTB so I can't really comment on how it stacks up against other stuff but I am really impressed with it. Taken it over some rough(ish) terrain now with no trouble. Easy to put together and maintain and looks pretty good too.


----------

